# Diagrama Altavoz autoamplificado Electro voice



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola a todos. Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar o comprar el diagrama electronico del altavoz autoamplificado Electro voice ZXA1. 
Tengo dos cajas con el modulo amplificador estropeado, el cual tiene dos placas de circuito impreso. Alguien sabe si
 se venden las placas por separado. Lo digo, por que el modulo amplificador completo cuesta 255 euros. ...


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola buen día para tu pais no se bien, por lo general te venden el modulo completo http://www.fullcompass.com/brand/EV/Replacement-Service-Parts.html.

Service Manual: No esta http://www.electrovoice.com/downloads.php?type=manual

Puedes bajar un Service Manual similar, llevalo a un centro de reparación,  puede que te salga mas económico reparalo, también puedes optar por ensamblar o mandar a fabricar un modulo similar mas económico, si tienes conocimientos armalo tu mismo.



MK.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día para tu pais no se bien, por lo general te venden el modulo completo http://www.fullcompass.com/brand/EV/Replacement-Service-Parts.html.
> 
> Service Manual: No esta http://www.electrovoice.com/downloads.php?type=manual
> 
> ...


Este modulo no es solo un amplificador normal, es un amplificador de dos vias graves y agudos con crossover activo y alineacion de retardo de grupo entre altavoces, ademas de un preamplificador micrófono y linea.
No quiero un amplificador economico similar fabricado, eso seria una chapuza, quiero que suenen igual.
Si mando fabricar solo un par de modulos de este amplificador a una empresa para reparar los que tengo... me sale mas caro que comprar una docena de modulos enteros nuevos.


----------

